# Cedar Glen Apiaries



## oldenglish

Located in Stanwood WA, looking for comments from anyone who has used their Bee's before, thanks.


----------



## Camp9

Do a search here on beesource, there are a few comments on Cedar Glen. I highly recommend you don't send them any money or give them your credit card info. 
If you can pick up the bees I'd say take your chances. 
Camp


----------



## MikeC62

Cedar Glen Bees is located in Stanwood. Not Cedar Glen Apiaries. We have never had a substantiated complain with any substance sense we have been in business. We have had a few unhappy customers though. Like the one we gave eight free warranty queens to before we told her we could not afford her as a customer. That,s right our queens have a warranty and all packages are gauranteed to be deliverd alive and healthy. We use UPS overnight for shipping and it has worked well for us


----------



## Chef Isaac

I would be forwarned when dealing with this company. Look at past posts and you will understand.


----------



## JoeMcc

Chef Isaac said:


> I would be forwarned when dealing with this company. Look at past posts and you will understand.


I personally didnt have any issues with Cedar Glen. I did have an issue with some queens that were not in their control (at least at the time). 

Michael, I would be curious to know how the future is looking and what you might be doing to avoid any of the problems that people had in the last couple years. I know your a young company and im sure learned a lot.

JoeMcc


----------



## Chef Isaac

Joe:

So if you bought a car from a salesman and it did not work after 5 days of purchase, would you visit the salesman again and ask for a refund even thought they did not make the car?

Come on Joe! The person that sells an item has a responability for that item....even though they did not make or create that item. That is the risk people take going into business and reselling items. 

What Michael SHOULD have done was refund my money or send me laying queens. Simple as that. THAT is good business.


----------



## Sundance

Chef has a good, and valid point.

My confusion is this..........................

Are there two different entities here?? Owned
and operated by different people? Different
locations??

1. Cedar Glen Apiaries

2. Cedar Glen Bees

This needs to be made Crystal clear ASAP.


----------



## JoeMcc

Chef Isaac said:


> Joe:
> 
> So if you bought a car from a salesman and it did not work after 5 days of purchase, would you visit the salesman again and ask for a refund even thought they did not make the car?
> 
> Come on Joe! The person that sells an item has a responability for that item....even though they did not make or create that item. That is the risk people take going into business and reselling items.
> 
> What Michael SHOULD have done was refund my money or send me laying queens. Simple as that. THAT is good business.


I agree 100%... He should have done what ever it took to make you happy. I personally didnt have any issues with Cedar Glen themselves. Im not sure what the deal was but I got queens from several places last year and had nothing but trouble. Except for the wootens queens loaded in some packages I got from Bellevile Honey in Burlington, WA. EVERYTHING else was hit and miss. 

JoeMcc


----------



## Chef Isaac

Yes, Joes, I would agree. But the essential differense is that when I get a bad queen from someone, they do something about it. They do not NOT do something about it. 

It is bad business and karma to avoid complaints. As a business person, you need to go out of your way to correct problems with orders and quality products. 

Someone sends back a steak becuase is was over cooked, would you be happy being that customer? I wouldnt. I would demand another steak. If they provided me one, I would be happy as they have lived up to selling a good product but if they did not do anyting, well, as you know, an unhappy customer tells at least 10 poeple about their experiances. When that happens, a lot of time, small business cant recover. 

So for us, if we sell a bad queen, we either refund the money or we send out a new queen, OR.... we will place an order with another queen breeder, pay for it, and have it shipped to their address. That is how you deal with unhappy customers. 

In this situation, nothing was done. I called and called. No refund, no laying queen. Yes, I pissed off about it. I drove a long way, take my time and spend my money on a product that was not backed up at all and that, when producing bad results, nothing was done about it from Michael.


----------



## Chef Isaac

And I will continue to be a big advoate NOT to buy from Cedar Glenn Bees until they make this situation right. 

YOU HAVE TO DO BUSINESS RIGHT!!!! PERIOD!!!


----------



## JoeMcc

Chef Isaac said:


> ---Snipped----
> Yes, Joes, I would agree. But the essential differense is that when I get a bad queen from someone, they do something about it. They do not NOT do something about it.


Im not trying to defend.... I agree with you.

(adjusting the tone on my keyboard)



Joe


----------



## dragonfly

Sundance said:


> Are there two different entities here?? Owned
> and operated by different people? Different
> locations??
> 
> 1. Cedar Glen Apiaries
> 
> 2. Cedar Glen Bees
> 
> This needs to be made Crystal clear ASAP.


It appears to me that they are the same. 

Anyone here who can verify?


----------



## Chef Isaac

Cedar Glenn Bees is located in Stanwood. That is the one that has shady service.


----------



## oldenglish

My bad, originally I asked about cedar glenn Apiary in Stanwood. I should have said cedar glen bees in stanwood.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Old: I would avoid them at all cost. They do not back their item as they say. Queens and packages cost too much for them to dud out within days of getting it. Add that to the fact that this business does nothing about it and rips you off, you should just throw that 20 dollar bill and gas money into your next fire in the fire place.


----------



## Camp9

Sundance said:


> Chef has a good, and valid point.
> 
> My confusion is this..........................
> 
> Are there two different entities here?? Owned
> and operated by different people? Different
> locations??
> 
> 1. Cedar Glen Apiaries
> 
> 2. Cedar Glen Bees
> 
> This needs to be made Crystal clear ASAP.


Have we determined which one is which, I delt with cedar glen bees?

Camp


----------



## Camp9

I do not know where camp9 came from but his comments are ground for a liable suit. (from Mike's member page)

Mike, I ordered packages from you a year ago. I paid with credit card. I received the packages but there was a problem with the shipping charges. I called you over 15 times, and several e mails, to correct the shipping charges for the packages you sent me. You never returned my calls. The only way I was able to contact you direct was when you left your cell # on your answering machine. When I did talk to you, you assured me that you would take care of it that day, or that you would have your wife take care of it when she got home. After hearing that for the 3ed time I said the heck with it. Me liable? You better re think that!

Camp


----------



## dragonfly

Hey guys, a few of the posts on this thread are getting a little too close to being personal attacks. Even if there are legitimate issues or disagreements with this or *any* other company or vendor, I expect a level of common courtesy to be used.

I realize that I can't personally verify the validity of any complaints voiced, but hopefully we all have the personal integrity to be honest and fair-minded.


----------



## dragonfly

Chef Isaac said:


> Camp: Pleae leave a response for him on his personal page.


This post is appropriate to send in a private message.


----------



## oldenglish

I just noticed that michael of cedar glen has posted a comment on his profile page claiming that I am a disgruntled ex employee, here is what I have replied with.

Lets just clear something right up here and now. I am not or have ever been am employee for cedar glen (I have worked for the Boeing company for 13 yrs), I would also like to point out that the only comments I have made was 
1. to ask if anyone knew anything about them and 2. to clarify that I was asking about cedare glen bees. I am a new beekeeper who was impressed with the selections available on their website but with little to no knowledge of the diffeent suppliers I asked on an open forum for input. This is exactly what I did when I brought most of my equipement and due to feedback I recieved I went down to ruhls in oregon to purchase. As I have no reason to doubt otherwise I am going to assume that Michael is mistaking me for someone else.


----------



## Denon Carpenter

*Cedar Glen Problems*

Hi. I just wanted to put a little feedback in about my experience with Cedar Glenn Bees. I ordered from their website on February 24th, 2009. I was worried my order didn't go through because my deposit wasn't charged on my credit card. I've been trying to call for over 2 weeks and have left messages on 3 different numbers. I also have 3 different emails saved that I sent out to contact email address listed on their websites, but they have not responded as of 3/18/2009. 

It seems like they might have two versions of the same website running. www.cedarglenbees.com and then a master page also the same address with a different extension. (It came up on google). There are different banners, and the contact us, faq, & message links work on the master page. 

I'm started to get a little worried about my order and the security of my credit card information. I even called Brushy Mountain Bee Farm today because they have some type of affiliation. Brushy Mountain was aware of them, but the phone number they gave me for Cedar Glenn did not work. Also, the number on the beesource supplier page that they have is wrong, at least that is what the lady that the phone said.

I will be more than happy to leave some positive feedback for Cedar Glen if someone contacts me, and I get my 4 3lb packages of bees delivered safely and happily. I just left a message on what I guess is Mike's cell phone 10 minutes ago. It was the first time I left a message on that number. 

I do think that two weeks is way to long to go without contacting someone with order questions/problems if you want to be in business. I feel like as a customer I am being more patient and understanding than I need to be.

Looking forward to a response from someone. Especially from Cedar Glen.


----------



## iwombat

I've been through a very similar experience on an equipment order (several phone calls and e-mails). I finally left an e-mail notifying them to cancel my order last week. I haven't heard anything back yet, nor has my card ever been charged. Hopefully, my order is canceled. Customer communication is almost non-existent.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I am telling you all, AVOID THIS COMPANY.


----------



## Denon Carpenter

*Cedar Glen Bee Order*

I want to be fair to Cedar Glen. I just got an email from Donna Cook saying I should have received an email when my card was processed for my deposit. She apologized if I didn't recieve it. She answered all of my questions about the order and said she would call me tonight.

I appreciate the email contact and her effort to follow up with a phone call later tonight.

I'll make sure that I post again when I recieve my bee packages.


----------



## dragonfly

Thanks for the update, Denon.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Denon:

Next time you talk with them, please tell them to rectify the situations with their past customers.


----------



## MapMan

Chef Isaac said:


> Denon:
> 
> Next time you talk with them, please tell them to rectify the situations with their past customers.


Don't you think that is between you and them (Cedar)? The problem I see with many postings regarding recommendations is that invariably we see folks airing their dirty laundry, from the consumer end, often a gripe that has to do with [perhaps] an isolated incident. I'm not saying that maybe you id have a bad experience, but I'd think that Denon would not wish to get into the middle of a snit-fit between you and the firm in question.

MM


----------



## Chef Isaac

Do you really think it is an isolated incadent? Look at the past posts Mapman. Matter ofr fact, if you would like, I can even conjur up all ther past posts and the past threads on this company and I can take it a step further and link you to other bee forums regarding this company. If that is not enough to persuade you that it is not in isolated inadent, I can forward you emails I get from other people regarding this company. Heck, lets like at the BBB web site too while we are at it. 

Trust me, it is not an isolated incadent. And I am not airing out dirty laundry. I am forwarning people. 

It woudl be different if I just assumed the worst intentions but I gave them chance after chance like many others not only on this web site but people in washington and oregon and others on other beekeeping sites.


----------



## Barry

Chef Isaac said:


> And I am not airing out dirty laundry. I am forwarning people.


Chef -

Forewarning members is one thing, but repeated postings saying pretty much the same thing becomes dirty laundry. You already shared your experience with this company. Now there are some other members sharing their experience and you feel the need to jump in again and point out ythe problems you had. Take a break.


----------



## jay dee

*Mr. Barry*

I would like to congratulate you in your effort to at least extinguish a problem I see too often when someone has some power in words that can destroy someone elses business by a few key strokes. I work for someone who produces many queens and sometimes we are unable to get back to you promptly. For that I apologize, however, what I find dispicable is when people gang up on a business and that business doesnt even know there is a problem. yes, I started with 6 hives and now we run 4000 and produce many queens. We try to work out the problems and know customer service is important, but also keep in mind your order be it one or 2000 queens is important and never think that the producer is trying to make a queen that lasts more than two years. Sorry just had to vent my frustration out. if you really would like to know what it really takes to make a queen and you have over 10,000 nucs and customers calling you and ones that one on demand I will gladly give them your number. Thanks John


----------



## Denon Carpenter

Just wanted to let everyone involved know that Cedar Glen followed through with their promise to call me this evening to ensure we got in contact.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Barry: Thank you for keeping me in check! I would agree with you. 

I would end saying that the consumer in every situation needs to have a voice and should use it. We see this in the restaurant all the time. Word of mouth is powerful and it should be. 

I wouldent vent if it was an isolated inacedent but it wasent. Matter of fact, I waited until someone else mentioned something before going off. 

Sorry for the rants but if we allow people to do business this way, consumers are giving in to sub par customer service. 

Again, sorry!


----------



## Chef Isaac

Jay:

sounds like you need someone to answer the phone for ya. Where can I turn in my application?


----------



## dragonfly

Chef Isaac said:


> Sorry for the rants but if we allow people to do business this way, consumers are giving in to sub par customer service.


It is not your or my place to "allow" people to do business in any way. If a company has poor customer service and/or poorly produced products, they will not, as a rule, survive as a business. In any business deal, we are taking the risk that something will not be satisfactory to us. A poorly run business will take itself out of the market. There is nothing wrong with putting forth an expression of having negative experiences with a company, but there is no need, imo, to repeatedly keep bashing someone in a forum like this. Anyone reading this or any other thread has most likely seen the first negative response by any person who posts during the process of reading the thread.


----------



## dragonfly

Denon Carpenter said:


> Just wanted to let everyone involved know that Cedar Glen followed through with their promise to call me this evening to ensure we got in contact.


Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Dragon:

We have a respectful difference in opinion. Consumers have the ower to dictate how business treat people and customer service issues. It happens every day, especially in a capetalistic enviroment. 

A lot of people make the assumption that customers do not have a right or a say in how business do business. And that is not the case.


----------



## frostygoat

I also had trouble with Cedar Glenn last year. I never got my bees and fought hard to get my deposit back (not to mention just get a call or email returned). More hassle than it was worth. It is water under the bridge but I echo the comments of others here and I would go elsewhere. If you want to stay in WA try Tate's in Spokane, I've heard great things about them. 

I got my package bees from Noble Apiaries this year, Wow! They were awesome after my experience with Cedar Glenn. They always responded to my inquiries and the owner (I think it is Phil) called me out of the blue one night last winter and talked to me for about 30 minutes about installing his packages, he was genuinely concerned about his bees and that they would be given the best possible chance. I highly recommend them. Nice people and good customer treatment make all the difference to me.


----------



## oldenglish

frostygoat said:


> I also had trouble with Cedar Glenn last year. I never got my bees and fought hard to get my deposit back (not to mention just get a call or email returned). More hassle than it was worth. It is water under the bridge but I echo the comments of others here and I would go elsewhere. If you want to stay in WA try Tate's in Spokane, I've heard great things about them.
> 
> I got my package bees from Noble Apiaries this year, Wow! They were awesome after my experience with Cedar Glenn. They always responded to my inquiries and the owner (I think it is Phil) called me out of the blue one night last winter and talked to me for about 30 minutes about installing his packages, he was genuinely concerned about his bees and that they would be given the best possible chance. I highly recommend them. Nice people and good customer treatment make all the difference to me.


Do they have a website ? never mind, found it


----------



## Denon Carpenter

*Cedar Glen Order Problems Update*

Hi. I wanted to post an update about my order experience with Cedar Glen. As stated before after a lot of intitial difficulties contacting someone from their company after placing an order on their website I was contacted by Donna. All was good at this point, no harm done. 

However, over the past week things have gone sour. In Cedar Glen's defense Donna kept in contact with me very well since our early order flaws. Here is my problem. Donna originally contacted me saying my order would arrive Tuesday, April 28th after this she said there was a problem with her supplier and they were going to have to get the bees elsewhere. She wrote me in an email stating that the bees would ship out Thursday the 30th and arrive Friday, May 1st. I took off work expecting the bees to arrive Friday and they did not. She said she did not have enough time to make it UPS before they closed because special packaging was needed for my shipment and she was too busy filling local/pickup orders. She told me she would get them to me Saturday, but at the last minute we both found out there was not Saturday service. Then she informed me the next date I could recieve my bees was on Tuesday May 5th. 

This was the straw the broke the camel's back for me... I understand having to go to a new supplier was not under her control as well as there being no Saturday UPS service in my area, but I really believe she should have done more to get them to me on Friday since my order was placed in March and she knew I was expecting them. 

Since Friday afternoon I have tried placed 3 emails and called 3 or 4 times and left messages, but Donna has not returned them when she knew there was a problem with my order and told me to call her. I know spring is a very busy time for companies that supply packages, queens, and nucs, but I feel like I should have been contacted within 24 hrs to have this problem resolved.

I do not know if she was offended because I stated I expected some type of discount, extra package, freebie feeding supplies... some type of compensation for all the delays, plus no longer wanted to pay $150 for UPS shipping to recieve bees on Tuesday May 5th when she could send them via the post office and I still recieve them on May 5th for less than half that price. 

I have just contacted my credit card company and started a dispute on the deposit charge. I do not know if Cedar Glenn is still going to try to send them or not on Monday because they have not contacted to communicate any actions they are going to take. 

Anyone can tell me if they feel if I was right or wrong in this business exhange. I truly feel like I tried to make it work. I really wish to business with no longer, but I do feel as if some type of discount or other financial compensation should be due to me for the way I've been treated as a customer, the stress placed on my bees (sitting for a week before installation), a lost personal day off work, and time lost the bees could have been foraging. 

Donna seemed very nice on the phone and in her emails, but I cannot believe that she did not contact me after so many problems and telling me to call her or contact her to resolve them. My only hope for Cedar Glen is that they are too busy for their own good and just cannot keep up. 

Am I expecting too much? I feel like I gave them many opportunities and have been very understanding.


----------



## Chef Isaac

wow... doesnt sound like anything new. But I better keep hush hush or I will get in trouble. Just curious how many more people are going to get ripepd off before the higher powers understand......

I do not think you were in the wrong and to be honest, you are lucky she even called you. 

I am sorry to hear about this. You are not the first at all!


----------



## Beethinking

Greetings,

I figured I should chime in with my experience with Cedar Glen so far. 

After getting 5 packages of Carniolans and Italians from Ruhl Bee Supply, I also went out on a limb and ordered 5 packages of Buckfasts and 5 packages of Minnesota Hygienics from Cedar Glen to ensure that I have some breed/supplier diversity as I dramatically increase my apiary.

Their website is obviously irritating to use and they are not up-to-date technologically. However, Donna has been most communicative throughout the entire process.

When they ran into issues with their supplier and had to delay their shipment of packages, I was informed within a reasonable period of time. In fact, they even delivered my packages to me in Oregon on their way up to Washington, which was a major display of customer appreciation in my book. 

The first 5 packages I received were solid -- few dead bees, all queens living and full of energy upon installation. 

I just received my next 5 packages (Buckfasts) and they, too, are looking quite healthy. 

I was hesitant to order from Cedar Glen after reading all of the reviews, but I figured I should take a chance with them and see if they truly are as bad as reported. In all of your defense, I don't doubt that you had issues with them, but I want all of you to understand that there are some satisfied customers out there.

In the next few weeks, depending on whether the queens lay, etc. I will decide whether to do business with Cedar Glen again. At this point, though, all signs point to yes.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Barry

Chef Isaac said:


> Just curious how many more people are going to get ripepd off before the higher powers understand......


I have added this sentence to the supply pages on this site.

"_We do not endorse or make any claims about any of the bee suppliers listed here. We suggest you first check the Consumers Report Forum to read the experience that other beekeepers have had with suppliers, before buying."_


----------



## Chef Isaac

That is nice Barry. Thank you.


----------



## Denon Carpenter

*Cedar Glen Bees*

Just wanted everyone to know since my last posting Donna has agreed to compensate me with a shipping discount. The bees arrived today and they looked very healthy. 

I am disapointed that they didn't arrive last week and I still think they should, but Donna addressed that and we agreed to the shipping discount deal. 

As someone mentioned in a previous post. Their website is a little tricky and I do get the feeling that they have trouble with technology, but Donna has seemed like she has good intentions.

I think they either need to hire someone to help in the spring, or cut down on the volume of business they do so they can better satisfy their customers.


----------



## mercury996

*My experience thus far with Cedar Glen*

I placed an order with Cedar Glen for two 3lb packages back in Sep of 08. I paid in full although it didn't show up on my card for some time(minor, didn't bother me).
Michael took the order and I did get the feeling I was dealing with a small time business which I like. I prefer to give my business to the little guy when I can.

I was told I would be contacted prior to the 4th week in April to pay the exact shipping costs. 
I called Donna in Jan to ask some questions regarding my order as I never received a receipt nor had a shipping address been provided at the time the order was given.
I found it very hard to get in touch with them and they took some time in returning my calls/emails. 
When I finally spoke with Donna she said Mike had been coping with health issues that winter and they had been having a rough time.
At this point I was fine. 

Well 3rd week of April comes and no attempt to be contacted. I call and email but never had anyone try and touch base with me to this day (13th May). 
As if by some act of God Mike finally answers his cell phone the other day.
I was very friendly and just said I was just wondering where we stand. He explained that they had a bunch of package bees which had been poisoned so my order couldn't ship till the end of May. Said he had some that didn't die but they were really sickly and I wouldn't be happy with them.
I told him I was fine to wait as there isn't much nectar flow here at the moment anyways. Although it will be much hotter later this month and I am somewhat worried about shipping. 
I feel bad that they would be going through such hard times but I am starting think I should have used someone else.

Anyhow, so Mike tells me that he will make sure my order ships out first on the 28th and I should have it by that Fri or Sat. One thing that got me though was he never asked for my name or order # so how is he supposed to follow through with what he said? I waited and waited for him to ask but he never did ask for any of my info.... I wasn't going to bother being pushy as I've found that the squeaky wheel doesn't always get the grease. 

I never mentioned anything to him about not ever getting a response to my inquiries over weeks past either, just said I understand your busy and just wanted to know what was going on.
Although I feel I should have been contacted to at least to be informed my order wasn't shipping the end of April as planned. At this point I will be happy if I just get my bees....

I do feel bad for them and in their defense I understand things are busy this time of year but as a customer I don't feel like I've been given the service I deserve (even during the slow winter they took their time getting back to me). 

As I said I will be happy if I just get my bees... If I don't the CC transaction was so long ago I won't be able to dispute/file a claim ... I am not one who likes to fling feces all over the net about a business but by reading this forum I don't think I am a closed incident and the consumer should be aware of both a companies good and bad points.

Maybe I'll just end up having to find some hives locally.......
I will leave an update later this month and let everyone know how it pans out and whether they pull through for me...

~mercury996~

constructive criticism and feedback appreciated...


----------



## mercury996

*last post*

just noticed some spelling errors in the last post (I know that's what the preview page is for prior to posting =)

I do think that both Mike and Donna do have the very best of intentions. I too know what its like to be overwhelmed and if I lived in WA I wouldn't be opposed to helping them in the springtime as they seem like really nice folk...
Will continue to give them the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## oldenglish

Sorry to hear about you issues with them, looking at all the different bee types they offer there is no way they are getting them from just one supplier, so I kind of wonder how they got poisoned.
I heard from one person that last year they went up to get bees and there were a lot of packages just stacked outside under tarps and with the wet cold weather many if not most were dead, wonder if the same thing could have happened this year, we get 2 or 3 nice days followed by 4-5 wet and cold.
Good Luck


----------



## Beethinking

I felt for the poor bees when they dropped off 5 of my packages in Portland. They suffered the heat of California in the back of a flat bed, and then suffered the cold weather and rain in Oregon during their 300+ mile journey. The exterior packages were toast. The packages in the center looked lively and thankfully all the packages I received were full of life. Judging by the number of dead packages in the back of that truck, however, it was inevitable that some of their customers were going to be disappointed.

Matt


----------



## mercury996

Just wanted give everyone an update. I got my packages from Cedar Glen.
I ended up picking them up in Stanwood (I happened to be in the northwest although I still drove 12hrs out of my way) as UPS was not cooperating with cedar glen. 
The whole experience was frustrating and stressful but I don't blame cedar glen for all the little problems. 
Donna and Mike are good folk as far as I am concerned although they have their share of rainy days.
The bees are doing great for the most part (having some problems with using plastic foundation, I should have known better).
The queens are excellent layers and have some of the tightest brood I have ever seen!
The old world Carnies are more defensive than I would have thought but they are further ahead than my New world carnolians (which are the most docile bee I have ever worked with). I am not smoking the hives at all during inspection (squirt bottle and sugar syrup with honey bee healthy). I have been forced back to a full suit and gloves to avoid being stung.
Based on the description I was hoping they would be docile enough to work without gloves.
I wish I would have had them hived back in April as planned as its taking even longer to draw the comb (i know the plastic foundation isn't helping). I am having to remove lots of "fin comb" every time I perform my checkups. Its going to be a fun 1st winter...
When it comes time to replace my queens I will be getting them from cedar glen. It seems they don't have as many issues with just getting queens out as compared to package bees.
So that's my two cents anyways... If you live close to Seattle I would defiantly consider using Cedar Glen. If you need them to ship then you should be willing to deal with potential "bumps".....


----------



## agribees

You picked up your queens on a thursday and called 3 days later and said they were drone layers, when you were told that if you returned them you would get your money back, your reply was that you had allready pinched them............. I know this because I was there both days..............I`m sorry you had a bad experience chef isaac, I`ve been dealing with Mike and Donna for almost 3 years now and they are wonderful folks. As for the dead packages from last season that I keep reading about,,,about 30 packages went out via ups one afternoon, and the next morning the calls started flooding in that everyone was recieving dead bees. When Mike got the packages back he had WSDA come and take samples of the dead critters.....The tests came back positive for high levels of insecticide..... it seems that the bees were poisoned by an employee of ups. ups has offered replacement cost of the bees but nothing for the high cost of their shipping rates or for the damages done to their reputation by folks posting hate mail without knowledge of the whole story. The internet can be a very damaging thing in the wrong hands. As for myself, I`ve recieved hundreds of packages from Mike and Donna, and I`ll never do business anywhere else. This my bee loving friens, is Gods honest truth.


----------



## Chef Isaac

agribees:

First off, since you are new here, welcome. 

Second off.... reach the last 5 pages and talk with others who have done business with them and to be frank, I have three other people who will voutch for the crappy business they do and who were actually there when I picked up my queens. 

First off, I did not pick up my queens on a Thursday. And since I paid for it, the visa statement does not indicate it was on a Thursday. And it wasent three days later my friend. It was a couple of weeks after I installed them. 

But since you assume you know more.... which means my visa statement MUST BE WRONG.... and the others that were with me MUST BE WRONG TO... jeeze.... I guess the cards are stacked against me and YOU are right. 

But hey.... your new here.... 

and again... read the past posts by others. But darn....THEY MUST BE WRONG TO. 

Read between the lines friend.


----------



## Chef Isaac

and by the way.... anyone in the Washington area.... go to Trees and Bees. Best place in the area. 

BUT...if you want crappy service and goods... go to Cedar Glens


----------



## Monie

oldenglish said:


> Located in Stanwood WA, looking for comments from anyone who has used their Bee's before, thanks.


Awesome service! I got an O.W. Carni from them last summer. She did awesome...up until the point where the hive swarmed, because I wasn't paying attention. :doh: 

They're good people and you will get good bees from them.


----------



## Monie

Ha ha ha....I just noticed the date of the first post. HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------

